# So what brands are best for an AM bike?



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm looking to buy an ebike motor for my mojo HD. Any recommendations as to which brand has the best value vs reliability?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

8FUN (Bafang) has the majority of the mid-drive DIY conversion activity; their BBS02 & BBSHD are well received and seem to have decent track records. I've used a BBS02 for the last year+ and it's performed perfectly. Look at Luna Cycle for the best prices. electricfatbike.com has more about them than toy'll ever want to read. Biggest consideration (IMO) with an AM (or most full suspension bikes) is where to put the battery.


----------



## thead73 (Jun 30, 2016)

Get a bafang bbshd they are very durable and dont have the controller issues the smaller bbs02 had with being in the wrong gear and pulling to many amps for the controller to handle. Lunacycles now has new small cube 18650 batterys that you can fit anywhere if you dont have room in your frame.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

any issues mounting on carbon frames?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

There could be a problem depending on the amount of carbon around the bottom bracket (BB) since the Bafang mid-drives mount in the BB and may not clear.


----------



## thead73 (Jun 30, 2016)

if the carbon is thicker than 13mm under the bottom bracket the motor will hit.


----------

